# Lake Hartwell Corp land



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever hunted the Corp land below the dam 
?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 2, 2009)

i have not hunted it but i know several people that have. i have walked over part of it doin some scoutin a couple years back. that is all you can do is walk it. no atv's. people tell me the best time to hunt it is when the rut kicks in. nobody really hunts it then and the deer come in there from the surronding properties to get away from the huntin pressure.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you,I am planning to hunt it some this year.


----------



## zachdawg (Oct 5, 2009)

*Hartwell Corp Land*

Its an ok place to hunt, but it is one heck of a drag out of there.  I never saw a bunch of deer but if you walk far enough and scout hard, you might get lucky enough to get a pretty nice deer.  I would love to hunt the gas/oil lines, but no guns make the shots really tough.


----------



## 3pits (Feb 5, 2011)

Where can you get information or maps on Corp land?  I am looking at some land near lavonia to hunt but it seems to be vague about what is Corps land and what is not...


----------



## PaDawg (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.sas.usace.army.mil/lakes/hartwell/hunting.htm

Never hunted it, just looked around to determine if it was worth my time.  Seemed decent, but I moved before the season.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Some great deer down there but you gotta work for em.  Big hogs too.


----------

